# Sony DCR-HC32 - PROBLEMS WITH iMovie?



## jellyfish (May 20, 2006)

Hey all, I have used my Sony camcorder before with success but it does act strange at times like working for a while and then not working - trying to import video into iMovie. I am using 10.4.6 and iMovie 6.0.2 on a G5 with more than enough ram and HD space for this stuff. Anyway, If anyone else has this same type of garbage cam let me know what settings you use to import into iMovie successfully. there are different options like usb stream and usb for the camera and play modes - this is so frustrating - any help would be great...Thanks


----------



## bobw (May 20, 2006)

Video camera set to USB-PLY/EDT = USB STREAM (the other options are PictBridge and STD-USB and no way to select "null")
Camera in the dock
Firewire directly attached to iMac
Firewire in dock (the only way to plug in)
USB Streaming option on dock set to "Off"
Camera powered by AC adaptor rather than battery.
Open iMovie
Turn on camera.


----------



## jellyfish (May 20, 2006)

no go.......have you touched the A/V DV OUT or VIDEO INPUT options at all. I was going a little nuts so I tried switching the usb modes and such on or off in tape mode, memory mode and play/edit mode. Would it be too much to ask what your settings are like in these other modes?     and then Sony wonders why they aren't selling................


----------



## jellyfish (May 20, 2006)

here's an update


I got it to work by doing these steps:


Resetting it while it was still on - did that twice
Took out the battery and left it for a good 20 min
Unplugged all my cables from all my equipment even my ethernet cable
Plugged my firewire cable into the dock of the camcorder and then hooked that up to my Mac
Plugged everything back in and then also plugged in the power supply of the camcorder


BINGO it worked ....but is this a problem with the G5's bus because I've had to do this with my Lacie Porsche external as well............what do you folks think?


----------

